# Programmas / Software >  help

## helpme

kaa var formatet cieto disku melnaja ekaranaja talak dators neaziet jo wajag format ;(

----------


## Texx

Iebūtē datoru no disketes un palaid MS DOS jeb iebūtējies no Windows instalācijas diska un noformatē disku jeb iebūtējies no kāda Live CD jeb izņem disku un ieliec kādā citā datorā un noformatizē.

----------


## karloslv

tak jautājums jau droši vien arī bija, kā to izdarīt MS-DOS ("melnajā ekrānā").

raksti "format c:"

nedomāju gan, ka tas kaut ko atrisinās. no formatēšanas dators nekur tālāk neies, jāinstalē ir operētājsistēma. gan linux, gan windows instalācija mūsdienās prot noformatēt cieto disku, tā ka tas viss ir lieki.

----------


## helpme

a disk error has occured ........
bac pastastiet siki ieeju es ieksha uzpiezu f 12 talak ieeju ???

----------


## helpme

> Iebūtē datoru no disketes un palaid MS DOS jeb iebūtējies no Windows instalācijas diska un noformatē disku jeb iebūtējies no kāda Live CD jeb izņem disku un ieliec kādā citā datorā un noformatizē.


 nu tagad esmu iegajis bios setupos kas talak?

----------


## karloslv

a ko tu gribi panākt? 

ja gribi uzinstalēt os, tad vienkārši dari to, nav ko līst biosā

----------


## helpme

> a ko tu gribi panākt? 
> 
> ja gribi uzinstalēt os, tad vienkārši dari to, nav ko līst biosā


 nu bet ka iebazh disk un megina bootot uz vinu vish rada adisk error has occured!!!

----------


## next

Biosaa ieliist vajag gan jo reizeem boot sekvence jaapalabo.

----------


## karloslv

tam nav nekāda sakara ar diska formatēšanu. os instalē no CD/DVD, tāpēc ieej biosā un boot sequence pirmo uzliec CD.

----------


## helpme

tikuntaa ka uzliek boot 1 cd rrada to pashu  ::

----------


## karloslv

tad visticamāk CD ir atdevis galus. to pašu CD citā kompī var iebūtot?

----------

